# Moving to Spain!



## nj1069 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey everyone, I have a few questions about my upcoming move to Spain. I will be moving over as an expat for a US based firm in the next few months and I wanted to know what are some of the biggest/most stressful adjustments I am going to have to make? I am currently undergoing language and culture training, but I am sure that some points will be missed. So, what are some of the big adjustments I should be looking forward to in terms of a new lifestyle?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The best advice is was given when we moved to Spain was, "expect the unexpected" and forget how things are in your homeland 


Jo xxx


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

You're a go-getter, nobody works as fast as you, you do everything smarter, you have stayed ahead of the possee in all your dealings so far in life. 

On your first day in Spain you are in the queue at the cash tills in a supermarket, your ice cream is melting, your beer is becoming lukewarm, your patience is running thin and the supermarket check-out operator is talking on her mobile phone, screaming down the line, gesticulating with hands and arms and the rest of her body as if she has been informed that an atomic bomb has just exploded immediagtely outside. You are in a hurry. Nobody else is. Welcome to Spain.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

nj1069 said:


> Hey everyone, I have a few questions about my upcoming move to Spain. I will be moving over as an expat for a US based firm in the next few months and I wanted to know what are some of the biggest/most stressful adjustments I am going to have to make? I am currently undergoing language and culture training, but I am sure that some points will be missed. So, what are some of the big adjustments I should be looking forward to in terms of a new lifestyle?


Which part of Spain are you moving to?


----------



## bodspafc (Jul 5, 2013)

Leper said:


> You're a go-getter, nobody works as fast as you, you do everything smarter, you have stayed ahead of the possee in all your dealings so far in life.
> 
> On your first day in Spain you are in the queue at the cash tills in a supermarket, your ice cream is melting, your beer is becoming lukewarm, your patience is running thin and the supermarket check-out operator is talking on her mobile phone, screaming down the line, gesticulating with hands and arms and the rest of her body as if she has been informed that an atomic bomb has just exploded immediagtely outside. You are in a hurry. Nobody else is. Welcome to Spain.


That made me chuckle! It is very similar to my experiences too.

Don't forget the shoppers who put a basket in the queue and then disappear for 15 minutes to continue their shopping (and then look disgruntled when they find that you have been served ahead of them because you didn't want to wait for them to come back!)

There are many great things about living here, but the change in speed and efficiency of service take a lot of getting used to.


----------



## nj1069 (Oct 28, 2014)

I will be moving to Barcelona! Thanks for the advice and for making me laugh. I am somewhat nervous about my trip because I haven't traveled outside the USA for quite some time. 

Besides the stuff you can find on travel sites, what are some of the fun things that I can do with my fiance in the city, surrounding area and the country as a whole? I will be going a week before I start work to get adjusted and should be able to travel.

I appreciate all feedback!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nj1069 said:


> I will be moving to Barcelona! Thanks for the advice and for making me laugh. I am somewhat nervous about my trip because I haven't traveled outside the USA for quite some time.
> 
> Besides the stuff you can find on travel sites, what are some of the fun things that I can do with my fiance in the city, surrounding area and the country as a whole? I will be going a week before I start work to get adjusted and should be able to travel.
> 
> I appreciate all feedback!


Travel - Costa Brava (Figueras/ Figueres, Ampurias/ Empúries, with Roman ruins), Tarragona (also Roman ruins) Gerona/ Girona old Jewish quarter.
Things being different - lots of little things like wearing sunglasses in winter (that's not necessary in the UK, but maybe it is in parts of the US), standing up in bars or the metro when plenty of seats are available, saying good morning to everyone in a shop when you go in, parkimg allover the place...
There's a thread somewhere.


----------

